# Jordan hanged the filthy suicide whore this morning.



## Shipwreck (Feb 4, 2015)

Jordan hangs two Iraqi militants in response to pilot s death - Yahoo News

Good riddance you ugly whore.  I hope your subhuman children die.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 4, 2015)

Interviewed on Hannity tonight, Col Ralph Peters in talking about the ISIS killing of the Jordanian pilot gave the best analogy. His comment..."This is better than sex for ISIS, and it's easier on the goats..."


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 4, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Interviewed on Hannity tonight, Col Ralph Peters in talking about the ISIS killing of the Jordanian pilot gave the best analogy. His comment..."This is better than sex for ISIS, and it's easier on the goats..."



Ha ha ha!  The goats prolly smell better than that subhuman whore.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2015)

Hang 'em high!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

They should have cut her f***ing head off with a dull knife, the way the muslims do.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> They should have cut her f***ing head off with a dull knife, the way the muslims do.



The best would be to capture an ISIS person(?) would be the best. The grinning ape with his arm round the captured pilot's neck comes to mind.
And parade him around the world's stage.

 But of course our western culture won't do that.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Interviewed on Hannity tonight, Col Ralph Peters in talking about the ISIS killing of the Jordanian pilot gave the best analogy. His comment..."This is better than sex for ISIS, and it's easier on the goats..."



Have you noticed the moral equivalence rearing its sanctimonious head on "our thread"? The image of the little girl napalmed in Vietnam comes to mind.

But yes, this evil death cult will recruit even more eager followers.


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.

One thing is certain, Mindful will not explain it.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> 
> One thing is certain, Mindful will not explain it.



What's to explain? Your peculiar mindset?

Discuss, why don't you? Go on bare your soul, instead of putting the onus on me.

Who is stalking in the long grass now?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > They should have cut her f***ing head off with a dull knife, the way the muslims do.
> ...


Yeah, it takes a real brave man to murder somebody with their hands tied behind their back.  These animals need to be hunted down and killed.  No quarter.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.



Was Jordan's response moral?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Once again the strange situation where killing up close is cowardly while killing at long range is brave. 

I've never understood that one.


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Was Jordan's response moral?


No idea. I got the impression there was a revenge killing to spread terror among ISIS. Would that be moral?

But I don't know the actual circumstances.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Once again the strange situation where killing up close is cowardly while killing at long range is brave.
> 
> I've never understood that one.



And you are trying to find the answers to your quest here?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Yeah, it takes a real brave man to murder somebody with their hands tied behind their back.  These animals need to be hunted down and killed.  No quarter.


Would you like to borrow a rifle or do you have your own?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Was Jordan's response moral?
> ...



Don't bother. 

You're like a  mestastasis.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Would you like to borrow a rifle? lmao


Do you have one to hand?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> And you are trying to find the answers to your quest here?


You misunderstand, I know the answer, it is:

_'It's okay when we do it.'_

I just don't understand how people can be so lacking in self awareness.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > And you are trying to find the answers to your quest here?
> ...



When WE do it?

Have you ever heard of a place called Jordan?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Why, has it been burning people alive with napalm and WP?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > And you are trying to find the answers to your quest here?
> ...



So let me get this straight. If I bomb armed militants then that's the same as murdering children?? OK: collateral damage does occur...but what of the intent? The intent in Nam was to kill the Viet Cong...a noble and good aim. They were embedded among the people so many civilians died...and that is sad. But it was not the primary intention to kill civilians. 

If you do not get that then you say there is moral equivalence in all killing...including accidents. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > And you are trying to find the answers to your quest here?
> ...



A car accident is the same as deliberately massacring a school full of children??
Greg


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> 
> One thing is certain, Mindful will not explain it.


So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Why, has it been burning people alive with napalm and WP?



*Sea Slug has taken genes from the algae it eats, allowing it to photos synthesise like a plant, study reports.*


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Burning people alive is either moral or immoral or amoral. Mindful mentioned something about 'equivalence' but has been rather silent on the matter.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> ...



Of course he does. It's an on going existential angst with him.

He regards the U.S. as terrorists.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Burning people alive is either moral or immoral or amoral. Mindful mentioned something about 'equivalence' but has been rather silent on the matter.



So it's still about me?

Why are so bothered about what I think?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Burning people alive is either moral or immoral or amoral. Mindful mentioned something about 'equivalence' but has been rather silent on the matter.
> ...



He recognises his own inferiority and wants to hang out with the cool mob!!

Greg


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> They should have cut her f***ing head off with a dull knife, the way the muslims do.



I would go with the beheading thing-----and stuff the head into
the entrails of a pig.    If the bitch did die as I described she
would be a lot luckier than the pilot the meccaist scum
burned to death


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?


Haven't a clue. Is anyone ever justified in burning someone to death?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.
> ...



yes.     It would not have been moral had Jordan opted
to grab a bunch of random isis childen and torture them to death.      The action of Jordan is mitigated by the fact that it
is meant to deter the filth of Isis


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...



I do not believe that execution by burning is ever justified---
accidental burning or incidental  as a result of war----is tragic but
not criminal.


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The action of Jordan is mitigated by the fact that it
> is meant to deter the filth of Isis


Ah, terror.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...


You made the moral comparison, didn't you?


----------



## Annie (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...





cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...





cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...


No, unless they are somehow able to get that off in self defense. In this case, the savages had an unarmed man in a cage, clothes covered with a flammable substance, and set him afire. They are beasts, that deserve their own painful deaths.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...



Have you got a clue about anything? Other than Mindful this, Mindful that?

Well you're out in the big wide world now, away from the safety of your cosy little circle jerk crèche.


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I do not believe that execution by burning is ever justified---
> accidental burning or incidental  as a result of war----is tragic but
> not criminal


So burning to death is justifiable. Well, say no more.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that execution by burning is ever justified---
> ...



There's always chopping off heads. Try that one.


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> You made the moral comparison, didn't you?


You're telling the story.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The action of Jordan is mitigated by the fact that it
> ...



not exactly-----the people that Jordan executed are convicted
criminals------they did not grab innocents and torture them to
death ---


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > You made the moral comparison, didn't you?
> ...



There's a story?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > You made the moral comparison, didn't you?
> ...


No, I'm asking and you don't have the guts to give an honest answer.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that execution by burning is ever justified---
> ...



your answer makes no sense.    -----if a person is caught
in a burning house and burns to death-----that is called
COMBUSTION--------and statement analogous to yours is 
    "IS A FIVE CAR PILE-UP DURING A SNOW STORM 
             KILLING TEN PEOPLE----'JUSTIFIABLE'  " 

  or   "IS CANCER OF THE PANCREAS JUSTIFIABLE" ?


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

Is this justifiable? Of course it is. This comes under the 'It's okay when we do it' clause.

_*US forces 'used chemical weapons' during assault on city of Fallujah*

http://www.independent.co.uk

In a documentary to be broadcast by RAI, the Italian state broadcaster, this morning, a former American soldier who fought at Fallujah says: "I heard the order to pay attention because they were going to use white phosphorus on Fallujah. In military jargon it's known as Willy Pete.

"Phosphorus burns bodies, in fact it melts the flesh all the way down to the bone ... I saw the burned bodies of women and children. Phosphorus explodes and forms a cloud. Anyone within a radius of 150 metres is done for."

Photographs on the website of RaiTG24, the broadcaster's 24-hours news channel, Rai News le ultime notizie in tempo reale ndash news attualit e aggiornamenti show exactly what the former soldier means. Provided by the Studies Centre of Human Rights in Fallujah, dozens of high-quality, colour close-ups show bodies of Fallujah residents, some still in their beds, whose clothes remain largely intact but whose skin has been dissolved or caramelised or turned the consistency of leather by the shells.

A biologist in Fallujah, Mohamad Tareq, interviewed for the film, says: "A rain of fire fell on the city, the people struck by this multi-coloured substance started to burn, we found people dead with strange wounds, the bodies burned but the clothes intact."

The documentary, entitled Fallujah: the Hidden Massacre, also provides what it claims is clinching evidence that incendiary bombs known as Mark 77, a new, improved form of napalm, was used in the attack on Fallujah, in breach of the UN Convention on Certain Conventional Weapons of 1980, which only allows its use against military targets._​


----------



## cnm (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> No, I'm asking and you don't have the guts to give an honest answer.


No, you made a statement. Back it up if you have the guts.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



We have to deal with this slippery eel on a daily basis. I've never quite figured out what his problem is.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> Is this justifiable? Of course it is. This comes under the 'It's okay when we do it' clause.
> 
> _*US forces 'used chemical weapons' during assault on city of Fallujah*
> 
> ...



It is news to me that a city can be INUNDATED with a cloud of white phosphorus resulting in a mass killing.    White phosphorus bombs detonate when they hit ground....     In order to accomplish a MASSIVE  bombing of white phosphorus----
I have no idea how much of the stuff would have to be dropped------MEGATONS?.           I tend to doubt the report.     It is possible that there is an entirely innovative sort of
white phosphorus bomb--------I am no expert


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm asking and you don't have the guts to give an honest answer.
> ...



Guts has nothing to do with it.

You don't make sense.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm asking and you don't have the guts to give an honest answer.
> ...


This is what I said:  "So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?"  Looks like a question to me, that's why it has a question mark.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

S.J. said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Maybe CNM does not understand----I will help.    CNM---what do you think about the execution of the Jordanian pilot----please address the execution itself and the issue of burning
him to death


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.
> ...



No.  They waited too long.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 4, 2015)

You know......this is going to be bad for ISIL, ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them.

They beheaded an American who had converted to Islam and was doing humanitarian work to try to help those caught in a war zone, and nothing was said.

Now?  They've killed an Islamic who happened to be on the wrong side of those who are fighting, and they did it in a very public way.  Gonna be interesting to see how those of the Islamic world are going to view it.

Hopefully, this will be a wake up call to the rest of the Islamic people that they have radicals in their midst, and hopefully they will decide that ISIL (or ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them) are nothing more than thugs who wish to terrorize others.

Me personally?  I hope that this blows up in their faces and energizes a lot of others of their own faith to denounce and hunt them down.

ISIL has gone too far, and hopefully, this latest atrocity shows them for the thugs and terrorists that they are.  Maybe now people will see them for them for what they are and hunt them down wherever they happen to be.

I hope that this video makes people see ISIL for what they are, nothing more than murderous thugs who need to be eradicated.

I'd say the same thing for those of the Westboro Baptist Church, because they are the same kind of fanactics.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know......this is going to be bad for ISIL, ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them.
> 
> They beheaded an American who had converted to Islam and was doing humanitarian work to try to help those caught in a war zone, and nothing was said.
> 
> ...



Biker-----you are a nice guy----but naïve.     This kind of stuff
brings out the  MUJAHAD  ----in millions of kids who were
brought up to believe that   THE CALIPHATE is the greatest
goal in the universe----     it beats the  VATERLAND.-------if you have a need to know-----find a fairly young mosque attending muslim and ask him how life is in a  CALIPHATE.
   You can cite  the old time  BAGHDAD-----(the one noted in
1001 Arabian nights)-----or you can also cite    ANDALUSIA


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know......this is going to be bad for ISIL, ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them.
> 
> They beheaded an American who had converted to Islam and was doing humanitarian work to try to help those caught in a war zone, and nothing was said.
> 
> ...




Do you think it might incite even more eager young recruits to join this death cult?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know......this is going to be bad for ISIL, ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them.
> ...


  <<<<    yes


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 4, 2015)

Wait and see.............ISIL, or ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them have overplayed their hand and made the world mad at them.

It didn't matter when it was Western types being beheaded, but killing one of their own in such a brutal way has shown them for what they are.

Especially when they lied about keeping the Jordanian pilot alive to try to get their own back.

I hope (and wish) that those of ISIL (or ISIS) are found and eradicated.

I also hope that those of the Muslim world see what radicals (like ISIS or ISIL) have done to their religion and rise up against them.

I mean................most Christians see what radicals have done to their religion and denounce them.  For example, look no farther than those who claim to be Christian and have decided to be fringe fighters. 

How about Westboro Baptist Church and those who kill doctors that perform abortions?

Most Christians say they don't represent their views.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait and see.............ISIL, or ISIS, or whatever you wish to call them have overplayed their hand and made the world mad at them.
> 
> It didn't matter when it was Western types being beheaded, but killing one of their own in such a brutal way has shown them for what they are.
> 
> ...



biker----not only are you naïve-----you are also a starry eyed
optimist------ISIS does not depend on Christian love for its
bread.      Now brace yourself for the worst news you ever
got since you found out santa claus does not really pop down
the chimney.        ---here it is----ready?------LOTS (maybe not most)   OF OIL RICH PEOPLE LOVE ISIS-------and even more important---
millions of impoverished people are willing to donate their
last pennies and even their children


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Reap what you sew

Mad World NewsISIS Extremists Turned Crybabies after Caught and Slapped Around by Soldiers


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Reap what you sew
> 
> Mad World NewsISIS Extremists Turned Crybabies after Caught and Slapped Around by Soldiers



consider the circumstances and the mindset of a
CALIPHATIST-------a CALIPHATE ensures all muslims
who swear allegiance to the big bad CALPH
that they are KINGS OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 4, 2015)

the only moral thing to do is 

to kill any and all isil where they stand


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Has Hell frozen over? 

From Michigan.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

The mother of the murdered pilot collapsed, and is recovering in hospital. As a parent, I can imagine the agony of seeing one's child suffer a fate like that.

Likewise the Japanese lady.


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 4, 2015)

0% muslim immigration in the U.S.  They need to rot in their own filthy shitholes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Has Hell frozen over?
> 
> From Michigan.


Only 20 people.  Bet they got grief at their mosque for this.  Oh they are all so peaceful....until they blow themselves up!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone here seen the video?

I've just received it, but it might contain too much graphic content to be shown here.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Capital punishment is used across much of the mostly Muslim Middle East for crimes like murder and drug smuggling. Death by hanging is the preferred method, but beheadings are routinely carried out in Saudi Arabia. In Iran and Pakistan, stoning to death as punishment for adultery exists in the penal code but is rarely used.

Burning to death as legal punishment, however, is unheard of in the contemporary Middle East, and a prominent Saudi cleric, Sheik Salman al-Oudah, wrote Wednesday that it is prohibited by Islam, citing what he said was a saying by the Prophet Muhammad that reserves for God alone the right to punish by fire in the after-life.

However, Hussein Bin Mahmoud, an Islamic State-linked theologian, claimed on one of the group's social media forums that two of the Prophet Muhammad's revered successors ordered similar punishment for Arab renegades in the seventh century. Al-Azhar says the claim is unsubstantiated.

While acknowledging the prophet's saying that God alone punishes by fire, Bin Mahmoud cited a Quranic verse that requires Muslims to punish their enemies in kind. Since U.S.-led airstrikes "burn" Muslims, he argued, the IS group must burn those behind the raids.

Iyad Madani, the leader of the 57-nation, Saudi-based Organization of Islamic Cooperation, the world's largest bloc of Muslim countries, condemned the killing.

Outrage in Mideast over IS killing of Jordan pilot


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> So burning to death is justifiable. Well, say no more.


Like most libs, you do not have the ability to consider anything in context. The US fire bombed Dresden, nuked Japan, etc. extreme acts of war. But it was done for the pursuit of peace. Libs do not understand but the rest of us see Germany and Japan today and understand. 

Taking a Japanese or German soldier and filming his painful death would have been immoral to most of us since we consider death an unfortunate consequence of war, not something to be glorified. 

That will be lost on your amoral ass but that's what separates you from the rest of us.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Has anyone here seen the video?
> 
> I've just received it, but it might contain too much graphic content to be shown here.


I've heard it described. I am not going to watch it and it probably wouldn't pass muster here. 

I heard the beheading video of the guy 10 years ago where you could hear him screaming and gargling on his own blood. No thanks.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 4, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Interviewed on Hannity tonight, Col Ralph Peters in talking about the ISIS killing of the Jordanian pilot gave the best analogy. His comment..."This is better than sex for ISIS, and it's easier on the goats..."


*How many goats has Colonel Ralph killed?*
"Regarding Iraq, he wrote, 'might it not have been wiser – as several of us suggested in 2003 – to shake off Europe's vicious legacies and give Kurds their state, Iraqi Shias their state, and the country's Sunni Arabs a rump Iraq to do with as they wished?' 

"Regarding all these countries, he wrote, 'We needn't launch an endless war to fix the mess Europeans in pinstriped trousers left us – but we'd damned well better accept that, when we expend blood and treasure to prop up phony states, we're standing on the tracks in front of the speeding train of history.'"[18]




*Colonel Ralph and his ilk should be hanged and fed to hungry goats.
Ralph Peters - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Interviewed on Hannity tonight, Col Ralph Peters in talking about the ISIS killing of the Jordanian pilot gave the best analogy. His comment..."This is better than sex for ISIS, and it's easier on the goats..."



Many animals have their own type of HIV.  A virus that attacks the immune system are not easily transferred.  Animals like chimps are the likely source as their system is closer to that of humans.  
The goat variation of HIV is GIV.
There is a serum from goat that some believe might cure HIV.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 4, 2015)

So I guess you were ok with the slaughter of millions to create a master race by pol pot, then.





cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that execution by burning is ever justified---
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Capital punishment is used across much of the mostly Muslim Middle East for crimes like murder and drug smuggling. Death by hanging is the preferred method, but beheadings are routinely carried out in Saudi Arabia. In Iran and Pakistan, stoning to death as punishment for adultery exists in the penal code but is rarely used.
> 
> Burning to death as legal punishment, however, is unheard of in the contemporary Middle East, and a prominent Saudi cleric, Sheik Salman al-Oudah, wrote Wednesday that it is prohibited by Islam, citing what he said was a saying by the Prophet Muhammad that reserves for God alone the right to punish by fire in the after-life.
> 
> ...



I just read the same article on yahoo.  What a sick, filthy disgusting religion.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Kurdish Special Forces Wipe Out ISIS Send One Terrorists Flying Through The Air On The Ride Of His Life


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

Good Ridance


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> 
> One thing is certain, Mindful will not explain it.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> ...



He follows me around like a puppy dog.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Lucky you...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Do you want him? I'll even gift wrap him for you if you'll take him off my hands.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I doubt he would like me......I smell....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Pleeze. Have him. He's a pain.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


OK, I already have 11 dogs, one more won't matter...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

Queen of the idiots.

Swedish politician IS-terrorists are victims


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...


The Roman Catholic Inquisition thought they were.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


And the Romans themselves while using Christians as human torches.  Apparently it's time for the world to embrace the future, by replaying the last 2,000 years of brutal and inhumane history.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yesterday?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yeah: some were worthy of the fire for sure...but usually it was the wrong ones burned!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Well: not recently......

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

When you consider, Greg. They stole our(the allies) hardware; tanks, weapons etc. we should be claiming back our property, and prosecuting for theft.

And I still can't get my head round the entire Iraqi  army running away from them.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> When you consider, Greg. They stole our(the allies) hardware; tanks, weapons etc. we should be claiming back our property, and prosecuting for theft.
> 
> And I still can't get my head round the entire Iraqi  army running away from them.



The "enemy" were embedded in the crowd....it would have meant a massacre of a lot of Iraqi nationals. They hesitated, and lost!

But I think there is a reckoning now...a pity Obama isn't giving more direct "boots on the ground". Saw a clip by the Kraut today...crushed in the lack of understanding as to why Obama is doing so little.


Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

A load of filthy burglers.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider, Greg. They stole our(the allies) hardware; tanks, weapons etc. we should be claiming back our property, and prosecuting for theft.
> ...




Watching some British discussion shows today. It seems we have less than anyone on the ground there.

And it looks like an inexorable slide back into another Iraq War.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Queen of the idiots.
> 
> Swedish politician IS-terrorists are victims




Wait a second...



> The important thing is that there must be fewer who can become victims of violence. *To be enlisted as a warrior to exercise deadly force is actually being victims of violence* and to contribute to the spread in the world, says the M-top to Expressen.



I hate it when pollies try to intellectualise and end up with bullshit!! I gather that she is saying that the so called warriors are duped into fighting for evil assholes, but what a stupid way to put it!! They are NOT duped; they are willing useful idiots as I've seen other lefty scum become to extremist Communist causes. Why? Because they want a share of the spoils!! SCUM!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




It will be because of inaction. I don't blame Osimple directly...it is after all the enemy who filled a vacuum...but Osimp created the vacuum by being too bloody soft!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



He never had the slightest grasp of foreign policy. 

Though he thought he had. And look what happened to that.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

What's Assad's position in all this?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Foreign Policy..Economics, Social Policy, etc etc etc...empty suit!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> What's Assad's position in all this?



Primal cause but now just one of the players with the most to gain. Makes him very dangerous indeed.

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Well that strikes  my visit to Damascus off the list.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Well that stikes  my visit to Damascus off the list.



Yes: a bucket lister that would empty the bloody bucket in a hurry.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The action of Jordan is mitigated by the fact that it
> ...



You must be retarded.  How about this.  You can run your dumb mouth all day long here, and does anyone attempt to behead you?  

Now, go pack your shit and run your mouth this way in the ME.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Kurdish Special Forces Wipe Out ISIS Send One Terrorists Flying Through The Air On The Ride Of His Life



My son showed me that one today. I WAS SHOCKED!!! 

I was wondering when this all started: how many ISIS will make it back to Syria?? My prediction of "not many": is looking quite good.


Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think the terrorists were justified in burning him to death?
> ...



The United States does NOT capture prisoners and burn them alive, you dishonest POS.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> I'm rather amused at the outrage soaking a dude in petrol and setting him afire causes while burning people to death with WP or napalm gets no comment at all. Can't quite see the difference myself though I'm told there is one.
> 
> One thing is certain, Mindful will not explain it.



You're rather amused and can't see the difference?  I suppose I should be surprised at how stupid you are, but I'm really not.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He scuttles back to infest his regular place of abode with his rubbish.

Well, you had a taste of what some of us have to endure.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No!! JUSTICE!!! 

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.



You are an idiot.  Here is the difference.  ISIS captured an innocent man and burned him alive while he was locked in a cage just to make this man feel agony and to send a message of terror to everyone else.  Do you GET it yet?  Do you see the difference, you little turd?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdish Special Forces Wipe Out ISIS Send One Terrorists Flying Through The Air On The Ride Of His Life
> ...




Got this from the DM today.


"Abu Rahin Aziz, 33, from Luton, also promised that when Sharia law comes to the UK it would mean executions in Trafalgar Square and Buckingham Palace being turned into a grand mosque."

Seems to me that hardly any of these ISIS people originate in Syria.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



I can guarantee that if he LIVED in the ME, he would see some huge differences between us and them.  Lol.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




He doesn't care. He only does it to flame bait and get negative attention.

Anything to do with Israel attracts him like a moth to the flame. And not in a constructive (I'm being kind) way.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



This doesn't really have anything to do with Israel though.  

There are actually some people who really are dumber than a brick and believe that America is just as "evil" as ISIS.  Either that, or they support the cause of ISIS and their tactics.  I don't doubt that either.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Marchy's new business vehicle.







His old one was No 19. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I brought that in, because it's all inter related to types like him.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

lol Greg.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyway, back to business.

What's next, I wonder.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*I condemn in absolute and categorical terms what ISIS has done to prisoners* but here is what we did to a *totally innocent man*:

Mr. Dilawar, age 22, had the misfortune to be driving his taxi back to his hometown with three passengers while on a road where a US military outpost had been the subject of a rocket attack. He spent five days at Afghan Air Force Base, shackled to a wall, his legs beaten to a pulp. This is a description of what he endured there at the hands of his interrogators, most of whom considered him innocent:



*Black hood over his head caused difficulty breathing*:


"He could not breathe," said ... one of Mr. Dilawar's passengers. [_Note, the three surviving passengers were detained at Guantanamo for one year, before being released in March 2004 with official documents stating they posed no risk to the United States_]
*Forced to kneel and hold his arms, which were hand cuffed, over his head during interrogation*:



[Dilawar] was unable to hold his cuffed hands above his head as instructed, prompting Sergeant Salcedo to slap them back up whenever they began to drop.
*Beatings for not being able to sit upright because of the condition of his legs*:



When Mr. Dilawar was unable to sit in the chair position against the wall because of his battered legs, the two interrogators grabbed him by the shirt and repeatedly shoved him back against the wall.
*Kicked in groin; Pulled to standing position using his beards, foot crushed by interrogator's boot*:



"They stood him up, and at one point Selena stepped on his bare foot with her boot and grabbed him by his beard and pulled him towards her," he went on. "Once Selena kicked Dilawar in the groin, private areas, with her right foot. She was standing some distance from him, and she stepped back and kicked him.
*Dilawar's head slammed into table*:



"[US Interrogator] had a rule that the detainee had to look at him, not me," the interpreter told investigators. "He gave him three chances, and then he grabbed him by the shirt and pulled him towards him, across the table, slamming his chest into the table front."
*Threatened with anal rape:*



Specialist Walls grabbed the prisoner and "shook him harshly," the interpreter said, telling him that if he failed to cooperate, he would be shipped to a prison in the United States, where he would be "treated like a woman, by the other men" ...
*And of course the constant smashing of Mr. Dilawar's legs, shattering them into who knows how many tiny pieces:*



The findings of Mr. Dilawar's autopsy were succinct. He had had some coronary artery disease, the medical examiner reported, but *what caused his heart to fail was "blunt force injuries to the lower extremities."*
*One of the coroners later translated the assessment at a pre-trial hearing for Specialist Brand, saying the tissue in the young man's legs "had basically been pulpified."*

*"I've seen similar injuries in an individual run over by a bus," added Lt. Col. Elizabeth Rouse, the coroner, and a major at that time.*


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> You are the one who mentioned 'moral equivalence'. That's what there is to explain, why one burning alive is more moral than the other.


He was in a cage,dosn't that mean a thing to you?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Are you comparing the abuse of a prisoner to what ISIS does?  That's sick, dude.  Get some perspective.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What brought you to these parts, Tyrone? Orders from "the Firm"?

Who are you trying to convince with that piece of moral hierarchy?

I'm sure if you opened a thread about the evil doings of the evil USA, it would go down very well. Why don't you try it? 

This isn't the place for mixing metaphors.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The prisoner [ a totally absolutely innocent man] was beaten to death ...he was killed in a gruesome horrific abominable manner by our heroes ..live with t with that ...it cannot be denied ...its documented ...we took a prisoner and tormented  him to death ...crushed his legs to the point his heart failed because the blood could no longer flow...how is that different from ISIS ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



This stuff happens every day in the ME.  Torture is just another part of life.  That is nothing like life here in America.  Learn the difference!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Wow, you people really are stupid.  Unreal.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sure sure but my question to you is "do you approve of torturing innocent men to death by beating them into a coma" when US troops do it...?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

People who cannot tell the difference between America and ISIS are just retarded.  Period.  End of story.  They should be completely ignored because they are too stupid to understand anything.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> This stuff happens every day in the ME.  Torture is just another part of life.  That is nothing like life here in America.  Learn the difference!



Fine...great argument ...if  so why are your bowels in an uproar about ISIS and  not the horror inflicted on an innocent human being by US storm troopers ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



If you lived in the ME and ran your mouth like you do here, you would already be dead.  There's one difference, genius.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff happens every day in the ME.  Torture is just another part of life.  That is nothing like life here in America.  Learn the difference!
> ...



US storm troopers?  Lol.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> People who cannot tell the difference between America and ISIS are just retarded.  Period.  End of story.  They should be completely ignored because they are too stupid to understand anything.


what is the difference [other than the specific methods] between ISIS torturing a man to death by burning him and the US beating a man over a period of days until the man dies...the man was innocent...not  combatant not a terrorist...why is his torture OK with you ?  I want to understand why that torture is OK


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Don't try to drag me into your spiel, and back me into a corner.   What do you get out of it?

I recall some American soldiers being severely punished for abuse of prisoners in Gitmo.

Who will hold ISIS accountable, and send them to the Tower?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


That is irrelevant...if you ran your mouth you also would be dead...so what...by the way here is what we do in the US to just regular prisoners in our jails 
*FL Prison Guards Boil Mentally Ill Inmate Alive*

*Darren Rainey, Mentally Ill Inmate, Dies Unspeakable Death ...*

*Prisoner: I cleaned up skin of inmate scalded in shower ...*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > People who cannot tell the difference between America and ISIS are just retarded.  Period.  End of story.  They should be completely ignored because they are too stupid to understand anything.
> ...



After they burned you alive, they would probably take your wife and kids as sex slaves, torturing and beating them daily, because women and children are really nothing but glorified goats over there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Yes?  Prisoner abuse is going to happen at times.  That does nothing to say that America is like ISIS, you moron.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

The level of idiocy here is so high, it actually hurts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


No one will be held accountable for those we tortured to death ...NO ONE

The same applies to this death in a Florida prison: 
The White House has announced that CIA operatives, including contractors, who followed Bush guidelines for torturing prisoners will not be prosecuted for these actions, regardless of the Obama administration’s position on the legality of the techniques they used. “_t is our intention to assure those who carried out their duties relying in good faith upon legal advice from the Department of Justice that they will not be subject to prosecution,” President Obama said in a statement released [April 16, 2009].
*FL Prison Guards Boil Mentally Ill Inmate Alive*

*Darren Rainey, Mentally Ill Inmate, Dies Unspeakable Death ...*

*Prisoner: I cleaned up skin of inmate scalded in shower ...*_


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



This poster is obviously a sick, sick person.  That's not surprising.  There are a LOT of sick people on the internet.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So torturing prisoners to death [ an innocent man at that] is OK with you but if ISIS tortures  a man by burning him they are worst ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


You keep calling me names you cannot refute what I am saying though...you cannot refute that we torture people to death both overseas and in our domestic prisons


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



No, it is not okay, but it does not make your point either.  Of course, no system is PERFECT.  There is bound to be occasional instances of prisoner abuse.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That's because people who would try to equate America with ISIS are nothing but worthless scumbags who should be shunned by society.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



This begs the question why you are so hell  bent on his thinking the way you want him to. 

Do you know him/her personally?  Some  anonymous black writing on  a screen?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The level of idiocy here is so high, it actually hurts.



It started off okay.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You call me sick...consider me "pathological" why ...because I do not approve of beating a man to death.... I condemn ISIS I cut ISIS no slack at all for what they have done...we  also have done wrong ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


why are you posting to me ? do you know me ? why are you so hell bent on engaging me on this subject ?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Lol. Did someone tell you to say that?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


other than the name calling do you approve of grabbing an innocent man who is working at his job in his own country taking him into a military prison and beating him to death to get information the man did not have? do you approve

Yes____
No_____


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So you think I am posting some other person;s words that were told to me to post ?  that seems a bit paranoid...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I believe I already answered your dumb irrelevant question.  Prisoner abuse will happen.  It happens everywhere.  That is completely irrelevant to the things ISIS does.  I'm sure you already know this though, unless you really are stupid.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




You're sick because you insist, no....demand, that others think and behave exactly like you. What happened to your liberal rights  and expressions of free speech?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The White House has announced that CIA operatives, including contractors, who followed Bush guidelines for torturing prisoners will not be prosecuted for these actions, regardless of the Obama administration’s position on the legality of the techniques they used. “_t is our intention to assure those who carried out their duties relying in good faith upon legal advice from the Department of Justice that they will not be subject to prosecution,” President Obama said in a statement released [April 16, 2009]._


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



That still does not make America like ISIS.  FAIL.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Paranoid? Did you ever study dictionaries?

Look, the flaming zone is that way..............>


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


so prisoner abuse happens everywhere including ISIS but you only object to what ISIS does ...now I understand morals are for ISIS only..check


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



You have EVIDENCE?? No: only hearsay. Stop being so stupid!!

Greg


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In some ways its worst...for instance ISIS burned a pilot wh had been bombing them.  That still does not make it right to  do what they did BUT the man was a combatant...the taxi driver was just some regular citizen...we tortured him to death ....you say its OK


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



The failure is strong with this one.    Lol.  Could you be any more ridiculous?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Its not hear say its documented the death of Dilawar by torture at the hands of US troopers is a fact


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Still doesn't make America equivalent to ISIS, you sick bastard.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You cannot proffer a reasoned argument with facts and links as I have so you declare yourself the winner .....that is all ...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Start a thread about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Can you imagine the sick mind it takes to try to compare the United States military to a rag tag team of uneducated, religious fanatic terrorists?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


it makes America better? you seem to be growing increasingly angry at your own impotence to counter my posts ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


did someone dictate those words to you  to post to me


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




There are no winners in this.

It's about Jordan's  response to ISIS. Not a game of Jeopardy.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Which does NOT leave the way open to killers, murderers and rapists if there is EVIDENCE to convict them. 

More GIs Charged With Iraqi Abuse - CBS News

Now bring your ISIS pals into the same courts!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Because you are failing in trying to make your case, using isolated rare instances of prisoner abuse and trying to compare it to a rag tag team of killers?  Lol.  Seek help.  You really are sick.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Keep trying. lol.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I compared the actions the behavior ISIS and the US with prisoners...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



This doesn't even make sense.  Learn English.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Keep trying. lol.


You too ....


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Nah; but marchy musta read your peabrained little mind a few minutes ago. Same shit; different shovel!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I think you got lost in the corridor.

Try beaming up to home. Back to the womb.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> This doesn't even make sense.  Learn English.


"Me cago en el coño de tu madre "


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Have they been declared factual by a court of Law?? NO!! 

Then they are in dispute and therefore the presumption of innocence applies. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



You have no undisputed FACTS, silly!!

Greg


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


authorization for these acts of savagery reached the highest levels of the US Military Command, if Colonel Lawrence Wilkerson, interviewed in 2006 on the CBS News Show, 60 minutes is to be believed. He claimed to reporter Scott Pelley that he smelled a rat immediately upon learning of the deaths at Bagram:



"I was developing the picture as to how this all got started in the first place, and that alarmed me as much as the abuse itself because it looked like authorization for this abuse went to the very top of the United States government," says Wilkerson.
In 2002, the "top of the government" was divided over whether the Geneva Convention applied to prisoners in Afghanistan. The resulting presidential directive tried to have it both ways ordering that the "…armed forces shall continue to treat detainees humanely" but Geneva would apply only "to the extent appropriate and consistent with military necessity...."

It's Wilkerson's opinion that the Army chose to ignore Geneva when it issued new rules for interrogations in Afghanistan and Iraq


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes I have the facts...the name of the building, when it happened where it happened and what the  coroner who did the autopsy said about the cause of deaths...I provided links...what have you provided other than lame snark ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Has there been some facts presented in a court of law against ISIS ..can you link ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



You are a sick person who needs help.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It doesn't even matter.  He has NO point.  Prisoner abuse is going to happen because other human beings are in control of them, and some of those human beings are going to be "bad" people.  This is no way equatable to the actions of ISIS.  Lol.  It's a sickness some of these people suffer from.  I wish we could send them to the ME to live.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Apparently, you have no idea how LUCKY you are to be a citizen of the United States.  Well, let me tell you, you should thank your lucky stars.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2015)

That woman should have been executed 10 years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't even make sense.  Learn English.
> ...



You should be very thankful and grateful to be a citizen of this great and relatively FREE country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


 
Most Americans have no clue how lucky they are.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Look Tyrone. I don't want to talk about American soldiers here. I've come to discuss ISIS and the Jordanian response to the murdered pilot.

Get it?

Go and derail another thread.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't even make sense.  Learn English.
> ...









“The Butcher of La Cabaña”

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Agreed. He has the freedom to abuse his own country. If he ranted like this in Saudi for example, he would be getting 1,000 lashes and ten years in jail for expressing his views in such a way.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Opinions are not FACTS, idiot!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I'll pay his airfare!!!!

Greg


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I would have stopped at "most Americans have no clue"...if you doubt it look at the posts directed at me ..


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


These though are facts  a taxi driver named Dilawar was tortured to death by US troops...a fact


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Now don't be paranoid. This is not  all about you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> I'll pay his airfare!!!!
> 
> Greg


So you would like to see me tortured to death too...now that is mighty white American of you


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


The entire Universe is all about bringing me to existence....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's what happens when you are intellectually dishonest.  Expect to be treated with disdain because that is what you deserve.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

The Saudis tried to detain me until I told them I worked for the Pope of Irouk...at that point they let me go right away and seemed very paranoid....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I am laughing at your ridiculous DECLARATIONS OF SUPERIORITY...YOU ARE JUST AN ASSHOLE TO ME


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Maybe you need to go live in the Middle East for a while.  Get the reality slap that you need.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Good, then get out of here or stop trying to make ridiculous dishonest comparisons, scumbag.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Saudis tried to detain me until I told them I worked for the Pope of Irouk...at that point they let me go right away and seemed very paranoid....



  Do us all a favor . . . Go take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Hey look: the Universe is talking to you!!!


Thou art FULL of it!!

Greg


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


In support of Wilkerson this is the US position on tortures

“It would be unfair to prosecute dedicated men and women working to protect America for conduct that was sanctioned in advance by the Justice Department,” Attorney General Eric Holder said in a statement.

The White House has announced that CIA operatives, including contractors, who followed Bush guidelines for torturing prisoners will not be prosecuted for these actions, regardless of the Obama administration’s position on the legality of the techniques they used. “_t is our intention to assure those who carried out their duties relying in good faith upon legal advice from the Department of Justice that they will not be subject to prosecution,” President Obama said in a statement released [April 16, 2009]._


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > The Saudis tried to detain me until I told them I worked for the Pope of Irouk...at that point they let me go right away and seemed very paranoid....
> ...


wow that line "take a long walk off a short pier" wow just wow ...fucking moron


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pay his airfare!!!!
> ...






I'll provide the audience!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



This still doesn't support your claims.


TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



It's almost as ridiculous as you are, right?  Lol.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Gtopa in the dream time


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Honestly, America could do WITHOUT people like this.  We would be far better off as a country, I think.  These people are along the lines of ISIS with their support of them.  Just rotten people.  Unfortunately, we have to try and "tolerate" the monsters.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> That woman should have been executed 10 years ago.


Like GW Bush shoulda


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > That woman should have been executed 10 years ago.
> ...


You have a low slopping forehead, don't you?


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Yay: he cracked!! he couldn't keep up the pretense any longer...you silly little man you!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pay his airfare!!!!
> ...



No. You're too lack lustre. 

And Greg is not an American. Nor am I.


Did you know there are other countries other than yours? And people actually live in them?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I have categorically condemned the actions OF ISIS....you on the other hand support the torturing of prisoners to death as long as US troops are doing the torturing...that happens to be your position on the issue of torturing prisoners


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > That woman should have been executed 10 years ago.
> ...



It's a well known fact that America has a high rate of mental illness.  ^^^^  This post just proves that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



No, the only thing you've done is to try and insinuate that America is the same as ISIS.  Everyone KNOWS you're batshit crazy.    We're just having fun at your expense now.  Lol.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




lmao


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I cracked ? I knew that poster was a wing nut from the start ......... I am still standing dreamer boy


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Your sympathy for the Devil is touching


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

apparently*, it is still the position of our government that it is better for everyone concerned if the American public knows as little as possible* regarding the horrific actions of a vast organized and systematic effort, from lowly CIA operatives, soldiers and independent contractors to the most senior officials in the Executive Branch, to torture (and occasionally kill) people in the custody of our Military and Intelligence Services, despite the inconvenient revelations contained in the Senate Intelligence Committee's Torture Report, practices we routinely condemn as barbaric when committed by terrorist organizations such as ISIS.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Cnm is trashing the King on the other thread. 

How dare they complain about Flash.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



How about this for a comparison?  Odds of being set on fire and murdered while in custody in a United States prison . . . odds of being on fire and murdered in custody of ISIS terrorists?  Place your bets!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are simply continuing to declare victory after being unable to provide a cogent counter response to my posts...I feel your pain..and smile...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> apparently*, it is still the position of our government that it is better for everyone concerned if the American public knows as little as possible* regarding the horrific actions of a vast organized and systematic effort, from lowly CIA operatives, soldiers and independent contractors to the most senior officials in the Executive Branch, to torture (and occasionally kill) people in the custody of our Military and Intelligence Services, despite the inconvenient revelations contained in the Senate Intelligence Committee's Torture Report, practices we routinely condemn as barbaric when committed by terrorist organizations such as ISIS.



Face facts.  America is not comparable to ISIS because of some isolated cases of prisoner abuse.    You are just too stupid to see reality apparently.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


ISIS is in a war zone US domestic prisoners are not...still declaring victory ? mucho funny...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Like that bothers us?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



There is nothing to counter.  You are trying to make ridiculous comparisons, and they aren't comparable.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I made a valid point.  Lol.  That one little post explains everything, I think.    Where would you put your money?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > apparently*, it is still the position of our government that it is better for everyone concerned if the American public knows as little as possible* regarding the horrific actions of a vast organized and systematic effort, from lowly CIA operatives, soldiers and independent contractors to the most senior officials in the Executive Branch, to torture (and occasionally kill) people in the custody of our Military and Intelligence Services, despite the inconvenient revelations contained in the Senate Intelligence Committee's Torture Report, practices we routinely condemn as barbaric when committed by terrorist organizations such as ISIS.
> ...


*Isolated case ?  I don't think so* :The White House has announced that CIA operatives, including contractors, *who followed Bush guidelines for torturing prisoners *will not be prosecuted for these actions, regardless of the Obama administration’s position on the legality of the techniques they used. “_t is our intention to assure those who carried out their duties relying in good faith upon legal advice from the Department of Justice that they will not be subject to prosecution,” President Obama said in a statement released [April 16, 2009].

The tortures had Bush protocols to follow...._


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



The facts are . . . if you are a prisoner of ISIS, you are going to die a terrible painful death.  That is not the case in America.  Isolated cases do not count for anything.  That stuff is going to happen occasionally.  Sane people know this already.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We tortured an innocent man to death and ISIS killed a prisoner by burning him...how are we better exactly


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Oh?  How many were tortured?  Did we rape and kill all of our prisoners in horrific ways?  Hmm.  No, we don't do that.  You are talking about isolated cases and not the norm in America.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So the torture to death of the Taxi driver is morally OK with you because........? because what because ISIS provides cover ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Because that is an isolated incident and not the norm.  America does not normally nor regularly torture and kill prisoners.  This is the MO of ISIS.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Nobody said it was okay.  It is an isolated incident that you are trying to use to make a bogus comparison, but you are failing miserably with just common sense replies.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh?  How many were tortured?  Did we rape and kill all of our prisoners in horrific ways?  Hmm.  No, we don't do that.  You are talking about isolated cases and not the norm in America.


*Hersh: Children sodomized at Abu Ghraib, on tape - Salon ...*

*Torture at Abu Ghraib - The New Yorker*

*Seymour Hersh reveals shocking new details of Abu Ghraib*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*It was and it is US policy to torture prisoners *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh?  How many were tortured?  Did we rape and kill all of our prisoners in horrific ways?  Hmm.  No, we don't do that.  You are talking about isolated cases and not the norm in America.
> ...



  Getting desperate to demonize America I see.  How much MORE retarded can you be?  It'll be interesting to find out.    Let's see how many other "reputable" links you can throw around.  Lol.  Bwa-ha-ha!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Ohhhh, bringing out the big guns I see.   

These are isolated incidents.  These kinds of things are RARE occurrences in our country.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

You've derailed this thread, Tyrone.

Are you happy now, it's given you a sense of power?

Like Icarus. And look what happened to him.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



You do realize that a lot of these pictures are photo shopped.  It's obvious y looking at the background in a lot of them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are just feeling impotent to counter ...I understand...I do not demonize America it is my country ...I just call them as I see them


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> You've derailed this thread, Tyrone.
> 
> Are you happy now, it's given you a sense of power?
> 
> Like Icarus. And look what happened to him.


I have a sense of power regardless of anything else...it comes from within


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Can we get this thread closed, and move somewhere else?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I don't think you know what impotent means.   

You are trying to demonize America, but it's not working.  Do you think anyone, besides a handful of nuts such as yourself, takes you seriously?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



No kidding.  This guy is a nutjob.  This thread doesn't even have anything to do with America, but you'll always have the online crazies.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you say so Angel ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



  Seek help for your sick self, seriously.  You need psychiatric help.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You are trying to demonize America, but it's not working.  Do you think anyone, besides a handful of nuts such as yourself, takes you seriously?  Lol.



Gallup poll, 2013:

Question asked: “Which country do you think is the greatest threat to peace in the world today?”

Replies:


United States 24%
Pakistan 8%
China 6%
Afghanistan, Iran, Israel, North Korea, each 5%
India, Iraq, Japan, each 4%
Syria 3%
Russia 2%
Australia, Germ


Since the end of World War 2, the United States has:

Attempted to overthrow more than 50 foreign governments, most of which were democratically-elected.
Dropped bombs on the people of more than 30 countries.
Attempted to assassinate more than 50 foreign leaders.
Attempted to suppress a populist or nationalist movement in 20 countries.
Grossly interfered in democratic elections in at least 30 countries.
Led the world in torture; not only the torture performed directly by Americans upon foreigners, but providing torture equipment, torture manuals, lists of people to be tortured, and in-person guidance by American teachers, especially in Latin America.

This is indeed exceptional. No other country in all of history comes anywhere close to such a record.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And the other one is taking it out on me on another thread, for the roasting he got here yesterday.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 5, 2015)

cnm said:


> Once again the strange situation where killing up close is cowardly while killing at long range is brave.
> 
> I've never understood that one.


You're right.  You don't understand it.  In fact, you cannot even articulate an accurate description of the events.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

*documented the use of high explosive white phosphorus rounds by the US Military against civilian targets in Fallujah*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear Conservative Right wing nuts


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Dear Conservative Right wing nuts


Goodbye asshole. You're a waste of time.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You are trying to demonize America, but it's not working.  Do you think anyone, besides a handful of nuts such as yourself, takes you seriously?  Lol.
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


Anyone that equates nude photos with getting burned alive is too fucking stupid to talk to.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*documented the use of high explosive white phosphorus rounds by the US Military against civilian targets in Fallujah*


*Hersh: Children sodomized at Abu Ghraib, on tape - Salon ...*

*Torture at Abu Ghraib - The New Yorker*

*Seymour Hersh reveals shocking new details of Abu Ghraib*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


does white phosphorous and or napalm burn folks alive


yes_____

No______


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



More reputable links, I see.  The Daily Kos.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The guy is off his rocker if he thinks the US is anything like ISIS, and not to be taken seriously.   Lol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I just wish maggots like that would pollute some other area of the world.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you reading me here too, Cassy Boo Boo?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You should see his afficionados. Also maggots.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> More reputable links, I see.  The Daily Kos.  Lol.



If you had gone to the article you would have known Daily Kos was citing an article in 
_*Field Artillery*_(or*FA*) is a discontinued bimonthly magazine on the subject of field artillery, published from 1911 to 2007. It was published by the US Field Artillery Association,Fort Sill,Oklahoma and was an official publication of the United States Army Field Artillery Corps
 in an article entitled "The Fight for Fallujah":

"WP [i.e., white phosphorus rounds] proved to be an effective and versatile munition. We used it for screening missions at two breeches and, later in the fight, as a potent psychological weapon against the insurgents in trench lines and spider holes when we could not get effects on them with HE. We fired 'shake and bake' missions at the insurgents, using WP to flush them out and HE to take them out."


----------



## Mindful (Feb 5, 2015)

Buckle up. For another session.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > More reputable links, I see.  The Daily Kos.  Lol.
> ...



the field artillery article has been removed.

I did my own search and found the magazine WP was for screening missions.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


yes the publication ceased you are correct...the entire article was removed because using that weapons is trouble !!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 5, 2015)

*Immediate Release*
*10 years after the war, Innocent New Lives are Still Dying and Suffering In Iraq.*

*Human Rights NGO publish the Report of a Fact Finding Mission on Congenital Birth Defects in Fallujah, Iraq in 2013*

This year marks the tenth anniversary of the Iraq War. After the war, particularly in the most recent few years, a deeply troubling rise in the numbers of birth defects has been reported by doctors in Iraq, leading to suspicions that environmental contamination from the war may be having a significant negative effect on the health of local people, and in particular infants and children. For instance in Fallujah, the city heavily attacked by the US twice in 2004, the data of Fallujah General Hospital shows that around 15% of babies of all births in Fallujah since 2003 have some congenital birth defect.

_Human Rights Now (HRN)_, a Tokyo based international human rights NGO in consultative status with the UNEconomic and Social Council, conducted a fact-finding mission in Fallujah, Iraq in early 2013 to investigate thesituation of the reported increasing number of birth defects in Iraq.

Today, HRN published a report over 50 pages entitled *"Innocent New Lives are Still Dying and Suffering in Iraq" *on this investigation.

*Full Report:*
http://www.brussellstribunal.org/article_view.asp?id=1016#.VNO61Z3F-Yc
Iraq Report April 2013.pdf

*Appendix:      *

Appendix1 Iraq.pdf

Appendix2 Iraq.pdf

This is the first investigation conducted by an international human rights NGO on the congenital birth defect issue in Iraq since 2003. Despite the gravity of the situation, there has not been a sufficient investigation of the health consequences associated with toxic munitions in Iraq by the US, UK or any independent international organization such as a UN body.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Immediate Release*
> *10 years after the war, Innocent New Lives are Still Dying and Suffering In Iraq.*
> 
> *Human Rights NGO publish the Report of a Fact Finding Mission on Congenital Birth Defects in Fallujah, Iraq in 2013*
> ...



Yeah, it has nothing to do with their filthy water, etc.  They are a 3rd world country, like most Muslim countries.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a question.

Looking back on the Syrian issue: when hostilities first began, and we were supporting the rebels  against Assad, was the U.S. inadvertently arming and training ISIS? But not knowing it at the time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Immediate Release*
> ...


We killed hundreds of thousands of Iraqi citizens, destroyed their infrastructure forced millions into exile and brought  dispossession tothem and in general we acted in an atrocious and unacceptable manner.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Enjoying this thread, Tyrone?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Remember the lootings?  Unimaginable riches:








British forces also restored the habitat of the Marsh Arabs. Destroyed by Saddam


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Looking back on the Syrian issue: when hostilities first began, and we were supporting the rebels  against Assad, was the U.S. inadvertently arming and training ISIS? But not knowing it at the time.


The US has been supporting radical Islam in the Middle East since the late 1970s, at least. Al-Qaeda rose in Afghanistan to combat the Soviet invasion with the help of the US and Pakistan. After that conflict ended, many trained jihadis were introduced into Kosovo during the early '90s. 

Tunisia evicted a western-backed dictator twenty years later, kicking off the Arab Spring. 

It's at least likely that arms and fighters from the Libyan conflict found their way to Syria with help from the US and its reactionary allies like Saudi Arabia and Israel. 

When Obama had to back down from his Syrian "red line" in 2013 it looked as if a process set in motion decades ago was no longer capable of marshaling the necessary public support to continue. Just in time IS rose to enrage Americans and others, and give Obama the pretext he needed to continue the war on terror this time on the side of the Syrian dictator he opposed 18 months ago; in short, I don't think the word "inadvertent" applies to US support for radical Islam.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

*I pledge to forever shut up about US atrocities when...*
... the US formally recognizes the ICC and turns Bush, Cheney and any commanding officers who ordered torture or other war-crimes over to it. 

Deal?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

*The connection to Abu Musab al-Zarqawi?*
"The execution of this Jordanian pilot in this brutal fashion also has a tragic symbolic significance. The irony of the Jordanian pilot's execution is that he ultimately succumbed to the violent legacy established by another Jordanian, Ahmad Fadhil Nazzal al-Khalaylah, otherwise remembered by his nom-de-guerre, Abu Musab al-Zarqawi.

"Hailing from the Jordanian town of al-Zarqa, in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq war, al-Zarqawi would establish the terrorist group that would later morph over a decade into ISIL..."

"To recap, a Jordanian, Zarqawi moved from Jordan to Afghanistan to Iraq in 2001, set up a terrorist group that killed thousands of Iraqis, and dispatched Iraqis to Jordan in 2005 to kill Jordanians and a prominent Syrian director. 

"A Jordanian pilot, sent to combat a transnational terrorist group in Syria and Iraq is killed in 2015 by that very group established by a fellow Jordanian.

"What killed Kassasbeh was not Islam. 

"What killed him are the new dynamics of globalisation and transnational violence that have consumed the Middle East and the Islamic world, unleashed by the 2003 Iraq war and the 2011 Syrian civil war."

Jordan pilot s murder and the banality of evil - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.
> ...



Okay then. Unintended consequences. I don't think Charlie Wilson envisaged his good intentions for the Mujahideen would turn into al_Qaeda.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I pledge to forever shut up about US atrocities when...*
> ... the US formally recognizes the ICC and turns Bush, Cheney and any commanding officers who ordered torture or other war-crimes over to it.
> 
> Deal?




You think this site is the Pentagon?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *I pledge to forever shut up about US atrocities when...*
> ...


Its not ?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, it has nothing to do with their filthy water, etc. They are a 3rd world country, like most Muslim countries.


*That wasn't the case prior to 1991:*
"The Iraqi Baath not only built up the fifth largest army in the world and an enormous, pervasive secret police; it also transformed Iraq's physical infrastructure, its educational system, social relations, and its technology, industry, and science. 

"The Baath regime provided free health and education for everyone, and it also revolutionized transport and electrified virtually every village in the country. Iraq has today a proportionately very large middle class; its intelligentsia is one of the best educated in the Arab world.5."

*Iraq's status as a third world country today is due primarily to the US armed forces and the western corporations they serve.

4*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Worthy of attention, however, are the president's[Obama] words, such as the following:

"Proudly, the United States has supported democracy and human rights in Cuba through these five decades. We've done so primarily through policies that aim to isolate the island, preventing the most basic travel and commerce that Americans can enjoy anyplace else. And though this policy has been rooted in the best of intentions, no other nation joins us in imposing these sanctions and it has had little effect beyond providing the Cuban government with a rationale for restrictions on its people ... Today, I'm being honest with you. We can never erase the history between us."

One has to admire the stunning audacity of this pronouncement, which again* recalls the words of Tacitus*. Obama is surely not unaware of the actual history, which includes not only* the murderous terrorist war and scandalous economic embargo*, *but also military occupation of Southeastern Cuba for over a century, including its major port, *despite requests by the government since independence to return what was* stolen at gunpoint *-- a policy justified only by the fanatic commitment to block Cuba's economic development. *By comparison, Putin's illegal takeover of Crimea looks almost benign*.

Noam Chomsky A Brief History of America s Cold-Blooded Terroristic Treatment of Cuba Alternet


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Okay then. Unintended consequences. I don't think Charlie Wilson envisaged his good intentions for the Mujahideen would turn into al_Qaeda.


*Charlie's time at Annapolis would have tempered any "good intentions" with a strong dose of American Exceptionalism.*
"Growing up, Wilson attended Trinity public schools and, upon graduation from Trinity High School in 1951, he attended one semester at Sam Houston State University in Huntsville, Texas, before being appointed to the United States Naval Academy in Annapolis, Maryland..."

"From a young age, Wilson took an interest in national security and foreign matters. Growing up during World War II encouraged Wilson to avidly read military history, including numerous articles and other literature on the war. This led Wilson to have a lifelong reverence for Winston Churchill. Wilson even took the opportunity as a child to 'keep watch' over Trinity for Japanese aerial attacks from his post in the back yard.[5] 

"Wilson's early sense of patriotism and his strong interest in international affairs encouraged him to become politically active later in life."

Charlie Wilson Texas politician - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Okay then. Unintended consequences. I don't think Charlie Wilson envisaged his good intentions for the Mujahideen would turn into al_Qaeda.
> ...




How could Charlie, as a Democrat, admire Winston Churchill?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

*To plunder, to slaughter, to steal, these things they misname empire; and where they make a wilderness, they call it peace.
Tacitus*

Read more at Tacitus Quotes- BrainyQuote


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *To plunder, to slaughter, to steal, these things they misname empire; and where they make a wilderness, they call it peace.
> Tacitus*
> 
> Read more at Tacitus Quotes- BrainyQuote



I don't want to.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *To plunder, to slaughter, to steal, these things they misname empire; and where they make a wilderness, they call it peace.
> ...


You don't have t howsoever you will have to pay an extra fee....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Are you on drugs?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> How could Charlie, as a Democrat, admire Winston Churchill?


I can think of a couple of possibilities. Charlie grew up in segregated Texas during WWII with Democrats occupying the White House and Churchill serving as Prime Minister in England. Charlie would have felt a natural alliance with Winnie because of the war, and it's possible he would have admired Churchill's racist attitudes towards non- whites.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > How could Charlie, as a Democrat, admire Winston Churchill?
> ...



Churchill excelled as a wartime Prime Minister.  Didn't do so well in peace time.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > How could Charlie, as a Democrat, admire Winston Churchill?
> ...


All someone has to do is read your thoughts and believe the exact opposite and they will have a pretty good understanding of history.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Immediate Release*
> *10 years after the war, Innocent New Lives are Still Dying and Suffering In Iraq.*
> 
> *Human Rights NGO publish the Report of a Fact Finding Mission on Congenital Birth Defects in Fallujah, Iraq in 2013*
> ...


It is called 'depleted uranium'. You really should learn to use Google.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.
> ...



But the US was NOT supporting radical terrorists.  We gave weapons and training to some Afghanis so they could fight the Russians.  You are being dishonest AGAIN.  Just because those "freedom fighters" turned into radicals does not mean the United States is responsible. 

Also, Obama wants to do the SAME thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Again with dishonesty.  MOST of those civilians were killed by insurgents and not US troops.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> But the US was NOT supporting radical terrorists. We gave weapons and training to some Afghanis so they could fight the Russians. You are being dishonest AGAIN. Just because those "freedom fighters" turned into radicals does not mean the United States is responsible.


I know that account of the US supporting "moderate" Islamic freedom fighters is the one we are constantly receiving through the corporate press; however, historical evidence seems to show it is the radical fighters with little or no fear of death who are the most effective killers in that part of the world. In Afghanistan, for example, the US choose radical religious militants to support in spite of the fact their were other more moderate elements available. US policies in the Middle East are designed more to control the flow of natural resources than to encourage independence movements among Arab populations.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > But the US was NOT supporting radical terrorists. We gave weapons and training to some Afghanis so they could fight the Russians. You are being dishonest AGAIN. Just because those "freedom fighters" turned into radicals does not mean the United States is responsible.
> ...



No, the United states didn't "choose" anyone anymore than we did in Libya or any of those other backwards ass countries.  What needs to happen, is we need to let them kill each other and not get involved at all.  No more aid, no more help, no weapons.  Take care of your own problems.  STOP asking us to help.  

Also, those happened to be the people who were fighting the Russians.  We didn't CHOOSE them.  You would tell any lies to try to make America look bad.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

The Fight against ISIS.

Fight against ISIS needs troops to be effective Michael Morell says - CBS News


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I pledge to forever shut up about US atrocities when...*
> ... the US formally recognizes the ICC and turns Bush, Cheney and any commanding officers who ordered torture or other war-crimes over to it.
> 
> Deal?


Right after you visit them.  After all, you have committed more war crimes than they have.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Fight against ISIS.
> 
> Fight against ISIS needs troops to be effective Michael Morell says - CBS News



yes, so we will arm the people who are fighting against ISIS, and sometime in the future, they will blame us for their failures and come after us.  This is what happens.  This is why we need to stay out of it, no matter how much they beg for our help.  It sounds cold, but that's the way it HAS to be from now on.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There would be no insurgents at all if the US had not launched an unprovoked war of aggression...and then it uses DU which poisons the environment and causes genetic mutations...nice...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Look, I want to have a serious discussion about this.  Be gone!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Also, there have been insurgents in the ME for centuries.  Those people have NEVER been able to get along.  This is the reason WHY they need dictators.  They cannot handle a democracy.  They are too uneducated and ignorant.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Childish and immature. One can't argue or discuss with this mindset.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


'We launched an unprovoked war of aggression that killed hundreds of thousands of Iraqi , maimed millions, left millions in exile and the entire population living in infrahuman conditions...lets see if  ISIS can  top that atrocity hah


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ignorant posts like these blow any credibility you might have had. You think people with billions of dollars to gain or lose are just going to 'let them take care of their own problems'? Trouble springs not from the dust.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Fight against ISIS.
> 
> Fight against ISIS needs troops to be effective Michael Morell says - CBS News


*It's probably worth asking how much money Michael is earning from his day job before forming any opinion about why he wants 100,000 boots on the ground in Iraq and Syria.
*
"*Michael Morell joined Beacon Global Strategies LLC as a Senior Counselor in November 2013.*
Mr. Morell is one of the country’s most renowned national security professionals, most recently serving as Deputy Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, and twice as its Acting Director.

"In his over thirty years at the Agency, he played a central role in the United States’ fight against terrorism, its initiatives to halt the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction, and its efforts to respond to trends that are altering the international landscape—including the Arab Spring, the rise of China, and the cyber threat."

Beacon Global Strategies 8250 Michael Morell


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Childish and immature. One can't argue or discuss with this mindset.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Fight against ISIS.
> 
> Fight against ISIS needs troops to be effective Michael Morell says - CBS News


Are you suggesting we send in the 100,000 troops? What about Ukraine? They could also use a few thousand of our troops. Money's to be made for the ones who can send in the shades.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Childish and immature. One can't argue or discuss with this mindset.


Try not to get too bogged down in the past. Your time will be well spent looking at the future.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Fight against ISIS.
> ...




I'm not suggesting anything. I'm reading what's available to me, processing the information,  taking in views and opinions, and sitting on the fence, till I make up my mind and commit myself to.......whatever.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Try not to get too bogged down in the past. Your time will be well spent looking at the future.



*George Santayana*. Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.*George Santayana*(16 December 1863 in Madrid, Spain – 26 September 1952 in Rome, Italy) was a philosopher, essayist, poet and novelist.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Try not to get too bogged down in the past. Your time will be well spent looking at the future.
> ...


True but I have done the DU and thousands dead and injustices and there is a lot of anger and frustration and little productive material. Most of the actual war crimes you sight were done by people who now walk around homeless or sit in a one bedroom apartment with suicidal thoughts 24/7.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

I am gonna get my mind right boss...yes boss...when my country pulls an ISIS class atrocity its always for a noble good reason...I got my mind right boss...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Are you stupid?  This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance.  Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Oh geez, we have another mentally ill participant on the thread.  Links?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Childish and immature. One can't argue or discuss with this mindset.



Well, unfortunately for you, most of the people killed in Iraq and other places were killed by insurgents, blowing up market places, roadside IEDs, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Try not to get too bogged down in the past. Your time will be well spent looking at the future.
> ...



Did you know that Saddam Hussein killed MILLIONS of his own people?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I have noticed when you disagree with someone you start calling them "mentally ill"...are you from the old Soviet Union ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



I can't help it if you are mentally ill.  I already told you to get help.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that Saddam Hussein killed MILLIONS of his own people?


Did you know he was a friend and ally of the US when he was doing that ???


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I can't help it if you are mentally ill.  I already told you to get help.


I will let folks reading these posts judge  who is what ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> True but I have done the DU and thousands dead and injustices and there is a lot of anger and frustration and little productive material. Most of the actual war crimes you sight were done by people who now walk around homeless or sit in a one bedroom apartment with suicidal thoughts 24/7.


Maybe because of assholes telling them they committed war crimes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Human rights in Saddam Hussein s Iraq - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



yes, because most except for a handful of nuts like yourself already know you're mentally ill.  No need to feel shame.  Just seek help for you sick self.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that Saddam Hussein killed MILLIONS of his own people?
> ...



Saddam lied a LOT to everyone about everything.  This just goes to show how DENSE you really are.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's a noted Socialist dog, Chris.... they are all rabid like he is! One of the reasons I call him Pussypussy!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Is there a special place on the boards for  anguished handwringing and abandon hope all ye who enter here?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



What they do NOT seem to understand is that if they want to do "business" with people in the Middle East, THESE are the kinds of people we will have to "deal" with.  People like Saddam.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Is there a special place on the boards for  anguished handwringing and abandon hope all ye who enter here?



I believe that would be in the "Obuma, try this again" thread!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help it if you are mentally ill.  I already told you to get help.
> ...



Now look Tyrone. You demand that everyone  here thinks the same way as you? Is that what you want?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Are you stupid? This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance. Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.


*The US has been meddling in the Middle East since long before you were born, and our motives have nothing in common with ignorant masses here or there.*
"The Red Line agreement governed the development of Middle East oil for the next two decades. 

"The Anglo-American Petroleum Agreement of 1944 was based on negotiations between the United States and Britain over the control of Middle Eastern oil. 

"Below is shown what the American President Franklin D. Roosevelt had in mind for to a British Ambassador in 1944:

*"'Persian oil ... is yours. We share the oil of Iraq and Kuwait. As for Saudi Arabian oil, it's ours.[7]'*

"On August 8, 1944, the Anglo-American Petroleum Agreement was signed, dividing Middle Eastern oil between the United States and Britain."

United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Saddam Hussein HIMSELF is one of the main reasons why everyone thought there were WMD in Iraq.  Because of Saddam's lies and deceptions.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a special place on the boards for  anguished handwringing and abandon hope all ye who enter here?
> ...



He's straddling both.

But, so am I. (Hanging my head in shame (g))


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stupid? This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance. Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.
> ...



And the ME has been a horrible place to live since long before I or you or any of us were born.  The way they conduct themselves over there is NOT new!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They understand it, and they applaud it.... liberalism IS a mental disorder!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stupid? This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance. Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.
> ...



Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?"  Do you NOT understand diplomacy?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Even I enjoy a venture into the den when I have an adult beverage or 3 consumed, and pull their strings! I hope your shots are up to date!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stupid? This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance. Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.
> ...



Didn't the Anglo-Americans put all the research and development, and the costs, into those projects?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stupid? This is how ALL the problems start, by us getting involved in that which is not our business because the ignorant masses BEG for our assistance. Yes, I do think we are going to begin to wash our hands of that region eventually.
> ...



We don't even GET most of our oil from the Middle East!  We get most of ours from Canada and South America!  THAT is how retarded this all is.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



America does not get the bulk of it's oil from the Middle East.  I believe the French and the Brits do though.  I don't see why America cannot just completely IGNORE that part of the world.  Let the Brits and the French worry about it.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm drug free. No vino either. It's aperitif time, and a friend gave me some brandy.

We haven't evolved much since those gladiator spectator days.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I read somewhere the logic behind America's involvement in ME oil, despite not needing it. Trying to recall what it said.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


we have already done business with ISIS who murdered Gaddafi on our behalf...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I run on the assumption its 4 20 somewhere in the world all the time...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?"  Do you NOT understand diplomacy?


That is why Cuba is doing business with the US now ....sometimes its for the good in spite of the US horrific human rights record... ...


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The wife enjoys a small glass of apricot brandy at night, a rather pleasant way to a restful sleep!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?"  Do you NOT understand diplomacy?
> ...



You mean that is why WE decided to lift the embargo?  Wow, you really are dumb.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante: flak jacket, not shots. Needed over there.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



On the obomanations behalf... if you're going to tell it, tell it correctly!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Thanks Obama!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Haven't tried that for years.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> And the ME has been a horrible place to live since long before I or you or any of us were born. The way they conduct themselves over there is NOT new!!!


They have not been dividing up US oil and gas resources over the past 70 years, have they? They haven't launched illegal invasions that have displaced millions of American civilians either. It is hard to understand why you insist on blaming the victims of US aggression for resorting to violence when your country is still the greatest purveyor of violence in the world.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?"  Do you NOT understand diplomacy?
> ...



And they wonder why we look at the subversives the way we do.... what did we get for our GOOD DEED....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've never tried that.  I have no need for any poison drinks before I sleep.    I really don't like alcohol much at all.  It really makes me quite sick.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And the ME has been a horrible place to live since long before I or you or any of us were born. The way they conduct themselves over there is NOT new!!!
> ...



That is only because they CAN'T.  Lol.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Warm milk and a Social Tea?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And the ME has been a horrible place to live since long before I or you or any of us were born. The way they conduct themselves over there is NOT new!!!
> ...



Also you are wrong.  We get used by these dishonest POS after they BEG us for help and show us pictures of their dead children.  We NEED to stop caring about them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No, I'm good with just a bottle of water.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're young that would keep us AGED citizens in the bathroom all night!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And the ME has been a horrible place to live since long before I or you or any of us were born. The way they conduct themselves over there is NOT new!!!
> ...



We DO NOT get our oil from the Middle East.  The bulk of OUR oil comes from Canada and South America.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Oh, I have to pee sometimes too.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I don't use it for sleep, but for socialising. Great wine/ coffee bar round the corner. Intriuging people. Actually, in light of what we are discussing, and all those lovely ruined places  in the ME, an archeological guy was telling me yesterday all about the excavations in those regions, before they were ravaged by wars.

I think Vigilante meant to get tanked up before entering the den of iniquity.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I talk a lot without the alcohol.  Add alcohol, and I just becoming annoying.  Lol.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Only to subversives...but we annoy them all the time, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?" Do you NOT understand diplomacy?


*I wonder if you care about how keeping "the wheels greased" often leads to diplomacy by other means?*

*"Syria: 1949[edit]*
Syria became an independent republic in 1946, but the March 1949 Syrian coup d'état, led by Army Chief of Staff Husni al-Za'im, ended the initial period of civilian rule. Za'im met at least six times with CIA operatives in the months prior to the coup to discuss his plan to seize power. 

"Za'im requested American funding or personnel, but it is not known whether this assistance was provided. Once in power, Za'im made several key decisions that benefitted the United States. He approved the Trans-Arabian Pipeline (TAPLINE), an American project designed to transport Saudi Arabian oil to Mediterranean ports. Construction of TAPLINE had been delayed due to Syrian intransigence. 

"Za'im also improved relations with two American allies in the region: Israel and Turkey. 

"He signed an armistice with Israel, formally ending the 1948 Arab–Israeli War and he renounced Syrian claims to Hatay Province, a major source of dispute between Syria and Turkey."

United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?" Do you NOT understand diplomacy?
> ...



Again, we do not get our oil from the ME.  That would be the Brits and the French.  Perhaps you should join a message board in one of those countries so you can lecture them because if anyone would make out in that deal, it would be the Brits and the French.  NOT America.  We would have spend WAY more money on the war than any kind of benefit we would get from the oil.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?" Do you NOT understand diplomacy?
> ...



Diplomacy.  In order to get other countries to cooperate and work together to make the world a better place.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that sometimes countries have to do business with unsavory characters to keep "the wheels greased?" Do you NOT understand diplomacy?
> ...



Sometimes actions need to be taken for the good of the rest of the world and for global security purposes.  Do you REALIZE what could happen if we let some of these Middle East dictators have their way?  Do you realize the effects that would have on the rest of the world?  I don't think you realize.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > True but I have done the DU and thousands dead and injustices and there is a lot of anger and frustration and little productive material. Most of the actual war crimes you sight were done by people who now walk around homeless or sit in a one bedroom apartment with suicidal thoughts 24/7.
> ...


But they did commit war crimes. They would have been sent to a military prison if they did not. We are not protecting the veterans by denying there was a war.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


You forgot to post the trial results. Legitimacy of war efforts aren't typically determined by anonymous internet pundits.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh, so sometimes we need to act and sometimes we should leave them to themselves. Who do you think makes those decisions for you? And you just eat up the rational like baby food never questioning that there might be an alternative motive. Like money and power perhaps.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sometimes actions need to be taken for the good of the rest of the world and for global security purposes. Do you REALIZE what could happen if we let some of these Middle East dictators have their way? Do you realize the effects that would have on the rest of the world? I don't think you realize.


I realize the US has supported and supports today some of the most vicious dictators of modern times across the Middle East. Why would that be the case if America isn't part of the problem?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Whatever.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes actions need to be taken for the good of the rest of the world and for global security purposes. Do you REALIZE what could happen if we let some of these Middle East dictators have their way? Do you realize the effects that would have on the rest of the world? I don't think you realize.
> ...



Because they are dictators who control some important GLOBAL resources.  It really isn't that difficult to understand.  It really isn't.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Again, we don't much of our oil from the Middle East.  Most of the time, when America gets involved and it doesn't DIRECTLY effect us, it is because it has the potential of causing mayhem in the global economy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



A LOT of people on the internet have a twisted sense of self-importance, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



This post makes little to no sense.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes because dictators control resources and 47% of America are lazy and looking for a handout. You do the math.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I'm shocked.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Look, if you are just going to keep making nonsense statements, it's obvious you don't want to have a serious discussion.  You have made up your mind that America is evil and the poor Middle East is just a victim.  That's bull.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


A lot of people have the internet and still have no clue.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You are a perfect example.  You don't know how the world works obviously.    It's NOT Candy Land, you know.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Holy shit you're dumb.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



How so?  Considering you have yet to make any kind of point, I think it's you who is the dumb one, and showing it too.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Okay.  I'm going to wait and see what kind of intelligent response you have to make to the fact that, yes, America has to deal with some unsavory characters.  What is your intelligent reply?  I'll probably be waiting a VERY long time.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm having an argument with a freakin' retard.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



How about this?  Do you think because we "don't like" someone, we can just ignore them, such as dictators who control large amounts of natural resources that help keep the global economy running smoothly?  

Also, I would like a response from you about the fact that if America or others do NOT get involved and we let these dictators have their way, what do you think will happen?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



No, that would be me, I think.  You STILL haven't posted one intelligent or meaningful comment.  Really the only thing you have said is "America bad."    Ha-ha!


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Because they are dictators who control some important GLOBAL resources. It really isn't that difficult to understand. It really isn't.


*How does that explain the US overthrowing democratically elected officials who defy western imperial interests?*
"M*ohammad Mosaddegh* or *Mosaddeq*[a] (Persian:مُحَمَد مُصَدِق‎; IPA: [mohæmˈmæd(-e) mosædˈdeɣ] (

 listen);* 16 June 1882 – 5 March 1967), was an Iranian politician. He was the democratically elected[1][2][3]Prime Minister of Iran from 1951 until 1953, when his government was overthrown in a coup d'état orchestrated by the BritishSecret Intelligence Service and the AmericanCentral Intelligence Agency.[4][5]"
A dictator took Mosaddeq's place in Iran, leading directly to the current theocracy that rules there today. You seem to be arguing the US has a right to intervene whenever it makes money for western corporations regardless of adverse side effects on those living there?

Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Have a good, honest look at America and then tell me about 'global economy'.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are dictators who control some important GLOBAL resources. It really isn't that difficult to understand. It really isn't.
> ...



Why do YOU think he was overthrown?  A thorn in the side of the global community perhaps?  This just bolsters my point, so thanks.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, it would be.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



So, IOW, you have no response.  That's what I figured.  America is a PART of the global economy, so is every single other country on earth, like it or not.  That is how things are nowadays and we don't have a choice.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

I wonder what kind of revenge ISIS will exact for today's jailing  of 
British jihadist Imran Khawajaha. He got 12 years. The 27-year-old pleaded guilty to four terror offences.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Are you mad or something?    You can't argue your way out of a paper bag apparently.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> I wonder what kind of revenge ISIS will exact for today's jailing  of
> British jihadist Imran Khawajaha. He got 12 years. The 27-year-old pleaded guilty to four terror offences.


Oh shit! Discussion about U.S. economy. Terrorism everyone!!! Look over there! It's a terrorist.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what kind of revenge ISIS will exact for today's jailing  of
> ...



Where should I be looking? I had neighbours who turned out to be al-Qaeda. Years ago, planning to blow up the Strasbourg Chistmas Market. And I wasn't looking anywhere. They were nice guys. Exemplary citizens.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



For real, or are you being facetious?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I am not denying there are real threats. I am not even saying we should back out of world affairs, just the opposite. I am saying just as our tax system has been completely corrupted for the wealthy so has every other department. And that includes our foreign policy department. Obama just released a 29 page strategy statement. It will make for interesting reading. 
Obama national security strategy stresses alliances American values - The Washington Post


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Would I lie to you? About something like  that?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 6, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


Always good to have a plan, that doesn't work in the end.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Never trust a dame that reads. (I'm kidding.)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



how would I know.  Do I know you?    No offense meant, but yes, I have to ask if it's true.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 6, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


First to paragraphs of document:
Today, the United States is stronger and better positioned to seize the opportunities of a still new century and safeguard our interests against the risks of an insecure world.

America’s growing economic strength is the foundation of our national security and a critical source
of our influence abroad. Since the Great Recession, we have created nearly 11 million new jobs during
the longest private sector job growth in our history. Unemployment has fallen to its lowest level in 6
years. We are now the world leader in oil and gas production. We continue to set the pace for science,
technology, and innovation in the global economy.​Nice opening, for a political speech.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Of course it is. I could hardly believe it myself. The point being how well these people morph into their everyday surroundings.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Well, that sure is fascinating.  What ended up happening?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They went to jail. It was a long time ago.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2015)

Why do Westerners insist on going to war zone areas to "help"? Incredibly narcissistic. Why don't they help people in their own countries instead?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> hy do YOU think he was overthrown? A thorn in the side of the global community perhaps? This just bolsters my point, so thanks.


*Mossadeq was overthrown because he objected to foreigners dividing up Iranian oil*
"Below is shown what the American President Franklin D. Roosevelt had in mind for to a British Ambassador in 1944:

"'Persian oil ... is yours. We share the oil of Iraq and Kuwait. As for Saudi Arabian oil, it's ours.'[7]"

*Do you believe the US has the right to control the oil beneath another sovereign nation, and, if so, does any other nation have the same right over US resources?

Why not?

United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Mindful (Feb 7, 2015)

lol


----------

